
Internet sector contributes $2.1T to U.S. economy - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-internet-economy/internet-sector-contributes-2-1-trillion-to-u-s-economy-industry-group-idUSKBN1WB2QB
======
zwieback
Amazon, FB, Google, Twitter, Uber are all mentioned together in one paragraph.
I wouldn't really consider all those in one industry sector.

